# R.I.P Elvis the Purple and Blue Betta



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well recently my mom had made a new office upstairs and let me move a fish tank out of my room (finally). So of course i decided my little 2.5 gallon bowfront for my betta. The day after being moved his old age (he was 5-6 years old by my calculations) let him succumb to the stress of moving and he passed away. I gave him a proper memorial a few moments ago, said a few nice words, and flushed away. I'm Just going to post some pics ive taken. 

Heres a nice pic of his most recent home when it was first setup:









This one is a pretty recent bubble nest:









---In Memory of Elvis, The fish who started my enthusiasm for aquaria---


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

Elvis was a very handsome fish, and it looks as though he lived an enjoyable life. It is special of him to lead you into this fascinating underwater world.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

He was a real Beauty..I love that color...So sorry for your loss


----------

